
In Praise of Pretty Books - prismatic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/in-praise-of-pretty-books/2019/08/14/bfc77e44-bd1c-11e9-9b73-fd3c65ef8f9c_story.html
======
heraclius
It's unfortunate that the article doesn’t really mention bindings properly. As
I see it, there are three main issues in modern bindings:

\- the use of inflexible hotmelt glue instead of flexible cold glue,

\- the death of signatures in which paper is folded like in a booklet and sewn
around in favour of perfect bindings in which the edge of each page is stuck
with glue onto the spine, and

\- lack of awareness of grain.

It is common to find hardbacks that lack signatures and are bound using
hotmelt. They are even worse than cold glue paperbacks of signatures.
Sometimes printers even get the grain wrong.

This is awful for functionality as well. Books cannot open flat without
splitting the spine, and signatures can be rebound many times. Hyphen Press’s
article is quite good, though incomplete.[0]

0\.
[https://hyphenpress.co.uk/journal/article/bookbinding_survey](https://hyphenpress.co.uk/journal/article/bookbinding_survey)

------
Barrin92
given that the article explicitly mentions science fiction I was really
surprised to not see a reference to the great artwork of the Brazlian edition
of Neuromancer:

[https://twitter.com/GreatDismal/status/790675203294580736](https://twitter.com/GreatDismal/status/790675203294580736)

------
throwawaysea
Anyone else getting an error (too many redirects) when following the link? I
was able to find the article by searching for it directly on WaPo.

~~~
ggm
Nope. Got Paywall fuzz but the link worked fine.

------
mrdickbig
how nasty to link an article on a site that requests for memberships to read
the content. Disgusting.

~~~
693471
You can just bypass it with outline.com

